# So I got banned for a week..



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

And it accomplished two things....

1. @Adcandour I beat you, turns out you can get banned here! Take that bee-otch! 










2. After being gone for a week I realized I didn’t miss a fucking thing and we all need to be less boring!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hahaha, although I can appreciate your ban and I'm a bit envious, you've misunderstood me.

I was trying to say that _I_ am unbannable for a multitude of reasons - all of them flattering. You, my friend, are 100% bannable.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Strange. I’m curious what you got banned for. Generally, you seem to be a rather non controversial fellow.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> Strange. I’m curious what you got banned for. Generally, you seem to be a rather non controversial fellow.


I asked if having a guitar priced $800 more than retail was a typo.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

In a FS thread I assume? The first post also says "continued" breaking of the rules. Was it a repeat performance?

I only ask because I'm curious how the rules are being enforced...and who they're being enforced upon because I see a lot of ignorant shit here from certain people that always seem to get a free pass. I would be interested to hear other "I got banned" stories from whomever.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Chitmo said:


> And it accomplished two things....
> 
> 1. @Adcandour I beat you, turns out you can get banned here! Take that bee-otch!
> 
> ...


Looks like you're now one of the "bad boys" on the forum. I can only dream of reaching that status.

Update: Here's a tip . . . If you add a smiley face to anything that you post that is controversial, you can pretty well say anything you like as people don't know if your kidding.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> In a FS thread I assume? The first post also says "continued" breaking of the rules. Was it a repeat performance?
> 
> I only ask because I'm curious how the rules are being enforced...and who they're being enforced upon because I see a lot of ignorant shit here from certain people that always seem to get a free pass. I would be interested to hear other "I got banned" stories from whomever.


it’s cool, I directly broke the rule of commenting on a FS price. Unfortunately we can’t ban people for being stupid and having opinions, otherwise a lot of dipshits wouldn’t be here anymore.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Just curious, but if we all dislike each other so much, why are we here?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Just curious, but if we all dislike each other so much, why are we here?


I only strongly dislike 3 people here and I bet a lot of others have that in common with me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm quite sure there are more than three people who feel that way about me.

I keep trying to tone down my shit but it's a work in progress I guess.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Milkman said:


> I'm quite sure there are more than three people who feel that way about me.
> 
> I keep trying to tone down my shit but it's a work in progress I guess.


I think you’re swell!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> I think you’re swell!



LOL, more and more everyday of isolation (I'm swelling).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Getting banned here must be next to impossible. Good for you.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

You mean there are people here who might not like me?!? Huh!! Welcome back chitmo. Or do we call you "SIR" now??


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Mooh said:


> Getting banned here must be next to impossible. Good for you.


Maybe now, but there was a time, quite recently, when getting banned (and deleted) was quite easy. As easy as posting. It was also quickly rectified. But Chitmo...........really?!?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Verne said:


> You mean there are people here who might not like me?!? Huh!! Welcome back chitmo. Or do we call you "SIR" now??


"Sir Chitmo" . . . Where's the "I'm Not Worthy" emoji?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Guitar101 said:


> "Sir Chitmo" . . . Where's the "I'm Not Worthy" emoji?


Haha


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> it’s cool, I directly broke the rule of commenting on a FS price. Unfortunately we can’t ban people for being stupid and having opinions, otherwise a lot of dipshits wouldn’t be here anymore.


Didn't know that was a rule. I've been so tempted to call out some prices.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Back in the old days of the web it was not uncommon to call out 'optimistic' pricing on forums. The old Photo net was great for that. We all considered it our public duty

I've often thought we should do that here


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't think anyone has to be "called out" for unreasonable pricing. The discomfort of having to leave an ad up for a LONG time, or awkwardness of having to keep lowering the price, is its own punishment.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Chitmo said:


> I asked if having a guitar priced $800 more than retail was a typo.


getting banned for that is pretty weak in my humble opinion.
one of the best things about this place is how the members keep each other informed about any issues that may happen in the forum buy and sell section.

someone selling some thing here for that much over retail should expect to have that pointed out to them and the rest of our little world here....


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

cbg1 said:


> getting banned for that is pretty weak in my humble opinion.
> one of the best things about this place is how the members keep each other informed about any issues that may happen in the forum buy and sell section.
> being able to review trading profiles and ratings gives you a good idea of who you are dealing with.....
> 
> someone selling some thing here for that much over retail should expect to have that pointed out to them and the rest of our little world here....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Didn't know that was a rule. I've been so tempted to call out some prices.


We all have, trust me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> And it accomplished two things....
> 
> 1. @Adcandour I beat you, turns out you can get banned here! Take that bee-otch!
> 
> ...


Obviously a congratulations is in order. I just heard yesterday, so I haven’t had a chance to send flowers, and the reasons were different. Something about soliciting a ball sucking... [insert smiley face emoji like someone said to do so you know I’m joking]

I also notice @mike_oxbig is missing ...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I don't think anyone has to be "called out" for unreasonable pricing. The discomfort of having to leave an ad up for a LONG time, or awkwardness of having to keep lowering the price, is its own punishment.


I agree that calling out pricing should not be allowed. But for all the things you get away with on this forum I don't think getting banned for a first offence should be punishment. Should at least get a warning first.
Price shaming is stupid. Why not take it to private message and make an offer that you think is fair. If the seller says no thats their right. Most of the price shamers are just people who aren't even interested in the item. They just can't stand seeing someone asking inflated prices. If I aint interested in the item I don't care.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> And it accomplished two things....
> 
> 1. @Adcandour I beat you, turns out you can get banned here! Take that bee-otch!
> 
> ...


Congragulations


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> I agree that calling out pricing should not be allowed. But for all the things you get away with on this forum I don't think getting banned for a first offence should be punishment. Should at least get a warning first.
> Price shaming is stupid. Why not take it to private message and make an offer that you think is fair. If the seller says no thats their right. Most of the price shamers are just people who aren't even interested in the item. They just can't stand seeing someone asking inflated prices. If I aint interested in the item I don't care.


I wasn’t even interested in the guitar. I simply asked if the ad was correct or if there was a typo. I’m sure there was more than me with the same question so I asked in the thread.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Chitmo said:


> Unfortunately we can’t ban people for being stupid and having opinions, otherwise a lot of dipshits wouldn’t be here anymore.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 305734


no more free stuff for you!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Chitmo said:


> no more free stuff for you!


Oh, my post was totally directed at ME! There are SOOOO many things that go through my head that I know I'll be banned for.
Welcome back Chitmo!

(And @Chitmo , look what you made me do! Broke my "forum vow of silence"!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Update: Here's a tip . . . If you add a smiley face to anything that you post that is controversial, you can pretty well say anything you like as people don't know if your kidding.



Good advice. And while we're at it: You can of course say whatever you wish, to whomever you wish, whenever you wish _as long as you preface it with_ "No offense, but...". e.g. No offense, but you remind me of everything I hate.

I'm sure everyone knows that rule already though.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Whatever happened to the drunk guy who pissed on cookie sheets and drunkenly threatened to put a hit out on another member.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Good advice. And while we're at it: You can of course say whatever you wish, to whomever you wish, whenever you wish _as long as you preface it with_ "No offense, but...". e.g. No offense, but you remind me of everything I hate.
> 
> I'm sure everyone knows that rule already though.


That's actually pretty funny and pretty common.

As if by simply saying no offence the reader is prevented from taking any....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> Whatever happened to the drunk guy who pissed on cookie sheets and drunkenly threatened to put a hit out on another member.



Nothing worse than being whacked by a pissy cookie sheet.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> Whatever happened to the drunk guy who pissed on cookie sheets and drunkenly threatened to put a hit out on another member.


got promoted to moderator but it went to his head and he self-destructed and quit. last I heard he went to work in public service


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

vadsy said:


> ...last I heard he went to work in public service


Postal worker by chance?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

vadsy said:


> got promoted to moderator but it went to his head and he self-destructed and quit. last I heard he went to work in public service


Whoa whoa whoa. Don’t make this political.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

RBlakeney said:


> Whatever happened to the drunk guy who pissed on cookie sheets and drunkenly threatened to put a hit out on another member.





vadsy said:


> got promoted to moderator but it went to his head and he self-destructed and quit. last I heard he went to work in public service


Holy-Shnikés! I forgot about that! I wonder if he visits as a "guest"?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> Whatever happened to the drunk guy who pissed on cookie sheets and drunkenly threatened to put a hit out on another member.


This is the last I’ve heard from him, he started going to church I guess!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> This is the last I’ve heard from him, he started going to church I guess!
> View attachment 305738


Whoa


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Chitmo said:


> This is the last I’ve heard from him, he started going to church I guess!
> View attachment 305738


That’s way nicer That the other things he said haha. 
Maybe he took his human soul to AA


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> Whoa


you should see the rest of the messages! Haha


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. Don’t make this political.


It’s cool, I’m allowed. We all are now


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> you should see the rest of the messages! Haha


that is some real issues he’s dealing with


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> This is the last I’ve heard from him, he started going to church I guess!
> View attachment 305738


That would work well with a pedal steel playing in the background.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> This is the last I’ve heard from him, he started going to church I guess!
> View attachment 305738


Looks like Iron Maiden song lyrics !!! 

I`m working on a bass line for it ! HNG^%$


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Verne said:


> Maybe now, but there was a time, quite recently, when getting banned (and deleted) was quite easy. As easy as posting. It was also quickly rectified. But Chitmo...........really?!?


Oh, but that was but a blink of an eye in the long and storied history of Guitars Canada.

If I ever win a big lottery I'm going to buy or create a village, name it Guitars, just so I can kick people out of it.

(Edit. I miss Andy Fake.)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> This is the last I’ve heard from him, he started going to church I guess!
> View attachment 305738


I thought you were talking about Al3d, Capnjim was never a mod.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

davetcan said:


> I thought you were talking about Al3d, Capnjim was never a mod.



This guy seemed quite nice and normal when I met him in person several times about 10 years ago when I bought a couple of basses and guitars from him.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> This guy seemed quite nice and normal when I met him in person several times about 10 years ago when I bought a couple of basses and guitars from him.


I still think his Relic's were the best I've seen.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I thought you were talking about Al3d, Capnjim was never a mod.


did Alain piss on the floor and ruin cookie sheets to?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> did Alain piss on the floor and ruin cookie sheets to?


Anything's possible  I missed the whole drama with capnjim, it was hard to miss what Alain was doing.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

So is it you who banned Chitmo, @davetcan?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Nyet.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Oh, but that was but a blink of an eye in the long and storied history of Guitars Canada.
> 
> If I ever win a big lottery I'm going to buy or create a village, name it Guitars, just so I can kick people out of it.
> 
> (Edit. I miss Andy Fake.)


"Guitars Ontario"?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Chito said:


> So is it you who banned Chitmo, @davetcan?


Doesn’t matter really!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Doesn’t matter really!


I think Chito just wants to know what kind of power Dave wields? Is it ultimate like Thanos or ceremonial like the Queens?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> I think Chito just wants to know what kind of power Dave wields? Is it ultimate like Thanos or ceremonial like the Queens?


Thanos was a pussy in End Game, they totally nerfed his power. Total BS


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I think Chito just wants to know what kind of power Dave wields? Is it ultimate like Thanos or ceremonial like the Queens?


Haven't asked for it, don't really want it. Lucky for you


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's set the record straight shall we. I like a joke the same as anyone else. Chitmo you were not banned for simply asking about a typo on that dude's FS thread. You know that, I know that and the guy you told to fuck off and go suck a dick knows that. You have been warned more times on this forum then anyone, perhaps not as many times as Vadsy but close. I told you guys the trigger finger is itchy. Next time it's permanent


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Let's set the record straight...you were not banned for simply asking about a typo on that dude's FS thread. You know that, I know that and the guy you told to fuck off and go suck a dick knows that.



Ok, now _that_ I can see being sanctioned over.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Sooo...

No dick sucking on this forum ???


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Haven't asked for it, don't really want it. Lucky for you


the emoji means you love me, right?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> the emoji means you love me, right?


Of course, isn't that the new rule?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Ok, now _that_ I can see being sanctioned over.


Needed a smiley face ......................


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Frenchy99 said:


> Sooo...
> 
> No dick sucking on this forum ???


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> I wasn’t even interested in the guitar. I simply asked if the ad was correct or if there was a typo. I’m sure there was more than me with the same question so I asked in the thread.


That sounds like thin evidence to be banned for.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


When you have two lemons make lemon juice.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

You two need a room or something oh well as for some of us hating not me I just feel sorry for others who don't think like me (LOL ) so you can all be nice or else Chitmo doesn't need banning again.
Maybe I could use a few days off now lets talk about that price on whatever guitar even though I can't play hardly anymore can you give me a better deal.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

@vadsy my reason remains valid. I do not tell lies.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> @vadsy my reason remains valid. I do not tell lies.


uhm, ok. noted


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Let's set the record straight shall we. I like a joke the same as anyone else. Chitmo you were not banned for simply asking about a typo on that dude's FS thread. You know that, I know that and the guy you told to fuck off and go suck a dick knows that. You have been warned more times on this forum then anyone, perhaps not as many times as Vadsy but close. I told you guys the trigger finger is itchy. Next time it's permanent


Thanks for the warning, that would have been nice before the first banning. And for everyone else’s clarity I have only had one warning in the past and that was for calling out a certain someone for listing items he didn’t own. Also for the record I was being polite until said individual decided to make a deal out of it. Keep up the good work, hopefully you’re applying the rules equally to everyone.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Keep up the good work, hopefully you’re applying the rules equally to everyone.


Serious, facetious or condescending?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> Serious, facetious or condescending?


Serious, facetious or stirring the pot?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

greco said:


> Serious, facetious or condescending?


Interpretation is everything, especially if you don’t ask for clarification aye. Seriously though, I hope it’s being applied equally.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chitmo said:


> Thanks for the warning, that would have been nice before the first banning. And for everyone else’s clarity I have only had one warning in the past and that was for calling out a certain someone for listing items he didn’t own. Also for the record I was being polite until said individual decided to make a deal out of it. Keep up the good work, hopefully you’re applying the rules equally to everyone.


No comments are to be made on asking prices. Been a rule here since day one. Learn it, live it, love it. You have a problem with any thread then send them a PM. If they are breaking a rule send in a complaint. Prices always work themselves out in the end. No need for input. Plus, you claim you never even had any interest at all with the item for sale. So why bother? All this ranting and raving is coming to an end. It's gone on for too long now.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> No comments are to be made on asking prices. Been a rule here since day one. Learn it, live it, love it. You have a problem with any thread then send them a PM. If they are breaking a rule send in a complaint. Prices always work themselves out in the end. No need for input. Plus, you claim you never even had any interest at all with the item for sale. So why bother? All this ranting and raving is coming to an end. It's gone on for too long now.


Roger


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Chitmo said:


> Roger


you aren’t allowed to solicit dick and ball activities in fs posts either.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> you aren’t allowed to solicit dick and ball activities in fs posts either.


Roger


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Is it too soon to ask for a new GC tee or hat with 'Got Band?' on it?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> Roger


Or get "Rogered"


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

allthumbs56 said:


> Or get "Rogered"


Roger can’t get you banned, ha!


----------

